# Clay Bars



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Has anyone used them before and if so, do they do the job that they say that they do??


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes I do it 3-4 times a year.. It really does work and when you are done your car should feel smooth as glass.. I have also noticed that I can go longer between washing and wiping off the car because the dirt doesn't have anything to stick to.. I would highly recommend doing this especially if your climate isn't the best for vehicles..


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok cool thanks. Never heard of them before a week or so ago. Still to cold here to do it. Is there a brand that's better to use??


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

marden64 said:


> Ok cool thanks. Never heard of them before a week or so ago. Still to cold here to do it. Is there a brand that's better to use??


Just take note of the grit , fine, med, coarse.. if your go coarse you will need to buff when done. make sure you use a spray wax when you do it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Just take note of the grit , fine, med, coarse.. if your go coarse you will need to buff when done. make sure you use a spray wax when you do it.


Clay bar kits use a detailer, not wax when actually using the bar. You don't want to use a wax anyhow because you just need something to help lubricate the bar so it doesn't stick, and have cleaning properties. If you use a wax during the actual claying of your car you can end up sealing dirt under the wax before they bar can lift it up.

The most effective method is to do a thorough wash of your car, let it dry completely, clay bar, then follow up with a paste wax.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I use Polish it is faster and does the same thing . The advantages are I do not have to do the whole vehicle at 1 time and it is real effective on gum and other stubborn sticky stuff . Now if I can only get CC2012 to invest in a mobile professional he can drive here and wash and clean and wax and Detail me cruzen for me so I don't have to any more .
It is all another form ot tedious work which I have learned that I really do not want to do any more . Plus he's cheap .


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. Will keep this in mind when it comes time to do the first wax


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

yes they work great gets the paint smooth as glass. I use turtlewax ice or meguiars. I also do it at least once a year after winter and sometimes twice before and after winter depending how dirty it gets before winter. they really do keep your car looking new throughout the years. 
along with waxing regularly you car will always look like new.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I clay bar both of my summer cars when I pull them out of storage and mid summer. I start with a good wash using "Dawn" dish detergent. It will strip away the old wax, etc. then clay bar with a polish (I use the Mother's kit, but I'm sure the others are fine too). Afterwards, a good wax job. I clay bar the glass and the light lenses too. It pulls the crud off them very well.

I got a 2014 Mazda CX-5GT a couple of months back. That will be on the road year round and I'll probably clay bar and wax it 3 times (with the other cars and late fall). Same for my wife's car. 

100% worth the effort (which is less than an hour)!


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

My cruze paint has never felt right. Always felt like it had grit on it after wash/wax/buff never could get it until tonight. I'm so glad the Marden posted the vid. My car was the exact same made the same noise and all. I picked up the miguires clay bar kit and tested on my hood and wow. Smooth as glass again. The bar was black when done and that was just the hood (is it supposed to do that?) But it works great highly recommend. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

marden64 said:


> Ok cool thanks. Never heard of them before a week or so ago. Still to cold here to do it. Is there a brand that's better to use??


Hi..Matt here. Im a professional detailer. May I be of some assistance. Clay bars are quite important when it comes to detailing. Why?. Because its the second most vital and crucial step into paint care. Not only does it remove those harmful and damaging contaminants on the paint, but it creates a smooth as glass feel, AND it allows the wax and polish to do its job. It allows the polish to deepen the gloss of the paint, and it allows the wax to adhere to the surface by giving its most upholding protection to the elements. Ive found meguiars, mothers, detailers pro series, and blackfire detailing clays to be the best brands to use. If you need anything detaling related, please feel free to PM me. Ill be glad to help more as you ask questions. Thanks


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks to the forum members for taking a few minutes out of your lives to post help and tip. If it wasn't for you guys, non tech people like me would be lost.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wish I would've read this thread yesterday lol. Would've clayed my car before waxing

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Claying is good to get the last little pieces of grit out of the paint before going at it with a good polish and wax.


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Hi..Matt here. Im a professional detailer. May I be of some assistance. Clay bars are quite important when it comes to detailing. Why?. Because its the second most vital and crucial step into paint care. Not only does it remove those harmful and damaging contaminants on the paint, but it creates a smooth as glass feel, AND it allows the wax and polish to do its job. It allows the polish to deepen the gloss of the paint, and it allows the wax to adhere to the surface by giving its most upholding protection to the elements. Ive found meguiars, mothers, detailers pro series, and blackfire detailing clays to be the best brands to use. If you need anything detaling related, please feel free to PM me. Ill be glad to help more as you ask questions. Thanks


This man speaks the truth. A few things to note. Once you clay, you have to put some sort of sealant on the paint. Clay in the shade. If you don't do either of these, your paint is stripped and exposed. The clay bar just doesn't remove imperfections, it removes all previously applied products. I am personally a huge fan of Adam's products. Keep an eye on their webpage, and other forums they are part of. They are always having amazing deals. 


*****************************************************NOTE*****************************************************


Be warned, detailing and detailing products are more addictive than crack! Before you know it, you will have 2-3 cabinets full of $1000's of product and will be looking over your car with a fine tooth comb every sat or sun am!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

j_corr said:


> This man speaks the truth. A few things to note. Once you clay, you have to put some sort of sealant on the paint. Clay in the shade. If you don't do either of these, your paint is stripped and exposed. The clay bar just doesn't remove imperfections, it removes all previously applied products. I am personally a huge fan of Adam's products. Keep an eye on their webpage, and other forums they are part of. They are always having amazing deals.
> 
> 
> *****************************************************NOTE*****************************************************
> ...


Thanks for the little compliment man...its people like you that helps me enjoy what I do. Ive also forgot to mention this as well...even though I can start another thread on this, but I strongly recommend using a synthetic wax or paint sealant. Paint sealant is expensive but it does more than wax does. Wax cant protect the car completely from salt, sand, and other chemicals used in winter months..But it protects the paint from everything else during summer months such tree sap, fallout, dust, and other airborne particles that can land and etch in/on your finish. Paint sealant is what we detailers like to call Body Armor lol. It does the same things as a synthetic wax but BETTER =]. Personally I don't have any paint sealant in my arsenal because my cruze is never driven in winter, and when I do its on a day I need to but usually its when the roads are clear and dry. I apply 4 coats of my personal favorite wax, Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax. Im amazed at how well this stuff works. Good stuff. Ill upload a picture here in a few to show you how shiny the paint is with 4 coats of wax and after a clay job prior to waxing. I haven't even detailed the outside yet with a spray wax or spray detailer and it looks this good lol. I used meguiars ultimate quik wax and meguiars ultimate quik detailer. I am a sucker for meguiars ultimate product line.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's some photos I just took foe you guys to give u am idea how good it feels to have your paint this shiny lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

I suggest using sealant all the time! Huge return on investment in my opinion. You know it is good stuff when you need to use a special product to remove your sealant. 

Buddy has a 99 RCSB silverado, 100% original paint and it is flawless. I mean flawless! With detailing, you def get out what you put into it. I plan on keeping this car for a very very long time, so whats an extra $50 when picking a sealant?


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Claying is good to get the last little pieces of grit out of the paint before going at it with a good polish and wax.


Too bad it doesn't get all of it out, you need to do more then just clay.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

cruzingont said:


> Too bad it doesn't get all of it out, you need to do more then just clay.


Actually claying alone gets ALL contaminants off the surface. A paint cleaner is for getting defects out of the paint like scratches, oxidation, swirls, and water spots. Theres a much greater difference between cleaning and prepping. Prepping is removing tree sap, fallout, dirt, road grime and tar, paint overspray and other environmental contaminants, that's where the clay bar comes in. Cleaning the paint, which is using for example meguiars ultimate compound, meguiars or mothers scratch remover, or meguiars swirlx swirl remover. Im just pointing these out. ALOT of people misunderstand this or don't know what product types to use because they have no idea. obviously that's where I or someone in my profession comes in. We help steer someone in the right direction. You can ask me any question, and I will more than likely give you an honest and correct answer because ive been there and learned from the pros to be where I am today in detailing. Ive been a professional detailer for about 5 years now and I have it all mastered by now. Sure im 23 years old, a young gun, but I learned early. I started taking a keen interest in detailing when I was about 15 years old, by the time I was 18, I had it all down to science. Im not picking an argument here just to let u know, as I stated earlier, im just giving some details. Idk how much u know about detailing, but I want to correct you on this and help you understand the differences. Claying actually does the most work between the two.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I claybar right before I buff my car for 10 hours. I claybar my windshield after every clean before I rinse and seal it. Makes rain bead and fall right off. My windshield wipers are almost never used because I have perfect vision in rainy conditions. You can also physically feel a smoother clear coat after a wash and claybar. Hope that helps. If you want a better than factory new look to your car you gotta wash, claybar, buff, wax and seal your car twice a year.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You really like me Meguiars !


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> You really like me Meguiars !


Yes I do. But I also like mothers, detailers pro series, lake county, eagle 1, and Black fire, and 303 Aerospace.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Clay bars are worth it just swipe Up n down in straight lines using detailer to keep the surface of your paint between the clay bar lubricated your final result when it comes to waxing and detaling your car is all dependent on the prep work 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Actually claying alone gets ALL contaminants off the surface. A paint cleaner is for getting defects out of the paint like scratches, oxidation, swirls, and water spots. Theres a much greater difference between cleaning and prepping. Prepping is removing tree sap, fallout, dirt, road grime and tar, paint overspray and other environmental contaminants, that's where the clay bar comes in. Cleaning the paint, which is using for example meguiars ultimate compound, meguiars or mothers scratch remover, or meguiars swirlx swirl remover. Im just pointing these out. ALOT of people misunderstand this or don't know what product types to use because they have no idea. obviously that's where I or someone in my profession comes in. We help steer someone in the right direction. You can ask me any question, and I will more than likely give you an honest and correct answer because ive been there and learned from the pros to be where I am today in detailing. Ive been a professional detailer for about 5 years now and I have it all mastered by now. Sure im 23 years old, a young gun, but I learned early. I started taking a keen interest in detailing when I was about 15 years old, by the time I was 18, I had it all down to science. Im not picking an argument here just to let u know, as I stated earlier, im just giving some details. Idk how much u know about detailing, but I want to correct you on this and help you understand the differences. Claying actually does the most work between the two.


I guess you still have more to learn, rail car dust does not come off all the time with just claying. I don't bother to clay my car, it's only a cruz.


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

CarPro TRIX Tar and Iron Remover 600 ml. 

Here's a link for you to read.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

cruzingont said:


> I guess you still have more to learn, rail car dust does not come all the time with just claying. I don't bother to clay my car, it's only a cruz.


No...I pretty much know it all when it comes to detailing. Rail dust should come off with ultimate compound. Detailing is pretty straight forward and simple once you get the basics. All u need is the right products to use.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Clay bar kits use a detailer, not wax when actually using the bar. You don't want to use a wax anyhow because you just need something to help lubricate the bar so it doesn't stick, and have cleaning properties. If you use a wax during the actual claying of your car you can end up sealing dirt under the wax before they bar can lift it up.
> 
> The most effective method is to do a thorough wash of your car, let it dry completely, clay bar, then follow up with a paste wax.


The lubricant I use is a spray wax, spray wax really isnt wax its more like body shine.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> No...I pretty much know it all when it comes to detailing. Rail dust should come off with ultimate compound. Detailing is pretty straight forward and simple once you get the basics. All u need is the right products to use.



It can but I like to clay it, so that you dont have to cut as deep as compounding


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

So if I clay I must wax afterward or seal it ? Because tree residue and pollen bake in the sun all the time and the only way to get out even after washing is clay. So I wash weekly then clay afterward detail mist and go. Maybe I need a spray wax after claying

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

silver2kws6 said:


> So if I clay I must wax afterward or seal it ? Because tree residue and pollen bake in the sun all the time and the only way to get out even after washing is clay. So I wash weekly then clay afterward detail mist and go. Maybe I need a spray wax after claying
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Its always a good idea to wax or use paint sealant after you clay. Especially paint sealant because that's more durable than wax is. A synthetic wax is really good for summer and spring elements but it doesn't do a whole lot of good in the winter since salt will go through it easier versus paint sealant is good all year round. Paint sealant is basically a body armor. I don't use sealant on mine since I rarely ever drive my cruze in winter lol.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Crap gotta buy sealant now. I switch between mequirs nxt liquid and turtle ice systhetic. Both are good. Then once a year white wax by mequirs I think but wash and clay 2 times a week in summer gotta get that carolina baked in grim out of my bumper

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The black wax and white wax is mostly a cleaner wax. It leaves wax on the surface, but a very very thin amount. Whereas a pure synthetic wax is nothing but wax made from carnauba in brazil and it leaves a thicker layer of wax. You don't need to clay your paint twice a week. Its not required. If you clay once a year and apply a synthetic wax on it like meguiars ultimate wax and you maintain that properly, it will last all year and you wont have to wax and clay as often as you think. I clayed mine the first week I bought my cruze which was at the end of june last year, and then I used a paint cleaner to remove defects out such as light to moderate scratches using meguiars ultimate compound, then I put 2 coats of wax on it of the meguiars ultimate wax. Its still slick and smooth as glass=]. I haven't re waxed it or anything since then. Only thing you need to keep in mind is always hand wash when you wax it using car wash soaps that wont strip off any existing wax, don't run it through an automatic carwash because any high pressure will "blast" the wax off. I recommend using something that's labeled wash and wax because its specially formulated for cars that are waxed. Meguiars makes a car wash solution that's their ultimate wash and wax, and ultimate wash and wax anywhere. This UWAWA is a rinseless and waterless wash that's for people that have water restrictions, or don't have water access. It has the same cleaning power as washing it by hand. All you need is a lot of clean mf towels as your towels will become dirty. I have this in my arsenal, and I love it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I clayed mine the first week I bought my cruze which was at the end of june last year


I'm surprised you didn't do it the night you got it! Was it pretty bad after sitting on the lot for so long?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm surprised you didn't do it the night you got it! Was it pretty bad after sitting on the lot for so long?


Actually yeah...I went through 2 clay kits which contained 2 clay bars each. Usually I only go through one clay kit from meguiars. The paint was so rough, it felt sticky when I did the baggie test..which is you take a sandwich baggie and stick your hand in it and tighten up the palm of your hand and if it kinda sticks, the paint needs clayed. You can do it by just simply rubbing your hand across the paint gently and seeing if the paint is rough that way.


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Have any of you used meguers swirl x remover I think its called. Does it work well?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

bdauzy said:


> Have any of you used meguers swirl x remover I think its called. Does it work well?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I use meguiars swirl X all the time and it does actually work. I'm a professional detailer btw. I use mostly meguiars . 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the great tips chevycruze2012. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tjax said:


> Thanks for all the great tips chevycruze2012.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Your welcome. It's not a problem. I had always got great results with meguiars. I'd say probably 90% of my arsenal is meguiars lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Ya I love Meguiars as well as Mothers too. I'd rather spend a bit more on a quality product than some of the cheaper ones. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tjax said:


> Ya I love Meguiars as well as Mothers too. I'd rather spend a bit more on a quality product than some of the cheaper ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well if u or anyone else on this board hates having streaky glass or dirty glass I recommend buying detailers pro series Krystal vision glass cleaner. That glass cleaner is the bomb lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes they work wonders! You can't believe the dirt it picks up after a wash!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The meguiars ultimate wash and wax anywhere is awesome too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

j_corr said:


> Be warned, detailing and detailing products are more addictive than crack!


I beg to differ..


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Would clay barring help or remove light scratches?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

RollinOn18s said:


> Would clay barring help or remove light scratches?


No. It just removes above surface contamination. A scratch remover will be needed. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The claying removes the hard debris that has bored into the paint......it is considered a preparation for polising (light scratch removal) and waxing (a preservative maintenance)

So, no, it doesn't remove scratches but by pulling the contaminats off the paint, prior to polish and wax, it reduces the possibility of you making more micro-scratches by dragging the debris across the finish by waxing only.

Rob


----------

